# Double Trouble



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, they really love other dogs, well Cooper does anyway, he wants to make friends with every dog he meets! I dont think I would buy him a friend just yet though, I think Cooper is enough work at the moment, maybe when he gets older! We had a cat but she disappeared, and Cooper spent days looking for her.


----------

